# First Motorhome trip to France



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Have just got back from our first MH trip to France and to say that we realy enjoyed it would be an understatement.A few observations - Aires are such a brilliant concept no hassle no fuss and most of the time no cost - France Passion sites are even better than expected, very friendly people and superb veiws - Nearly everybody waved back even the Germans - took my generator but never needed it once despite only one night on a site with electric. - takes for ever for 4 peeps to get ready in the morning when you have to wait for the water to warm up.Wild camping at Cap Blanc watching the ferries go to Dover and back - magic Will we go again -- you bet just booked up for week after Xmas on Speedferries.com £88 return


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

That's great news Mike, and I'm happy your trip went off well.

Whereabouts did you get too? Why did the water take so long to warm up? did you not leave the gas water heater on overnight?

Why am I asking so many questions........... :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

fjmike,

Glad you had such a good time and enjoyed aires so much, we swear by them, although some members don't agree. As for the heater, our switch is just above the bed, so i turn it on when we first wake up then its ready after a few cuppas.

Enjoy the next one in December, we'll be close behind you in January.

pete.


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Just gone out to the MH to get my notebook that I log where we stop so here goes;- Friday night - Calais Aire
Saturday night - France Pasion site near Neuf Chatel
Sunday night - wild camp on small road outside Brezolles
Monday night Montreuil Bellay Aire
Tuesday night - Les Almondes campsite Fututascope
Wednesday night - Parthenay Aire
Thursday night - France Passion site near Mont Richard
Friday night - Gournay en Bray Aire
Saturday night - wild camp at Cap Blanc near Calais
Return via the south coast as we didn't fancy a boring m25 m4 trip. What on earth MH visitors must think about the UK as everywhere you looked there was height barriers and no camping signs, not very welcomeing at all.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mike,

Just had a look at the aires you visited on http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm and the one at Montreuill Bellay looks very nice, that'll go down on our list for future hols. This website is very handy when planning for your next trip.

pete.


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Dog & I got back last weekend from our ( i hate to think howmany) trip to France.I think Cap Blanc Nez would be a good distribution point for MotorhomeFacts stickers.We all go look and stay.
Weather was brilliant.Still and warm every day.
Age reined in our plans and in five weeks we didnt get South of the Loire .
Got quite interested in Bream fishing and sitting with the other old pecheurs certainly forces the conversational French to the fore.

I am a confirmed Municipal user so have found some nice sites for you all (5.4euros a night incl hot shower and electricity) and will put them into data base over next few days.
Lovely. Really made up for the Spring trip which was wet wet cold.


----------

